
Amazing trick to make that 5AM morning routine stick - loudsparks
https://medium.com/@newbieag/this-one-amazing-trick-that-makes-the-5am-morning-routine-easy-700c8d56edd0
======
SpikeDad
Oh my goodness. Do the people who write this stuff actually believe that what
works for them is going to work for other people? If that were the case the
world would be full of well adjusted people who get up at 5am.

First of all the tiny flaw in this plan is the first step - wake up at 5am.
Sorry not happening for me.

And what hubris to claim that people have to get up at 5am to be productive?
People are different.

------
pasbesoin
Want a morning routine? Live somewhere that doesn't disrupt and
energize/enervate your evening routine.

Live somewhere where you can leave a window open (seasonally) and wake up with
the birds and the weather.

Live somewhere that doesn't suck you into another schedule.

Then, let nature take its course.

Of course, our modern world makes this varying degrees of impossible, for many
of us. And we compensate. And end up with what we have.

For me, I'd be much more of a morning person, if I didn't have the neighbors
and neighborhood from hell.

So... context? Be careful of your choices. Seemingly simple ones, can have
very big implications.

P.S. This is _my_ experience. Not necessarily everyone's.

------
Chickenosaurus
TL;DR: Practice your morning routine during the day to make getting up early
in the morning easier.

~~~
joezydeco
Thank you. That was an awful read.

------
aszantu
ignoring the circadian rythm like that might cause depression in the long
term. For me the deepest and most refreshing sleep is between 4am and 7 pm. So
if I would want to make that trick for starting the day work, I'd have to wake
before it starts or after it ends.

